# How many times do you get up at night for the loo?



## LittlePeanut (Jul 20, 2011)

Am I poorly? I am not sure what is classed as normal for being pregnant and diabetic - I can get up around 8 times a night for the toilet and wondered if this is right? I am tiring myself out.  I am not in pain when I go for a wee. I have been getting up a lot since I became pregant but my sugars are fine and in range


----------



## MrsCLH (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi Littlepeanut

It varies for me. I get up at least once. And I reckon 4 is about the most number of times I've got up. Sometimes I feel absolutely desperate and am amazed when all that comes out is a trickle 

Are you having a lot to drink in the evening? Maybe try limiting your fluid intake later in the evening?

xx


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jul 20, 2011)

LittlePeanut said:


> Am I poorly? I am not sure what is classed as normal for being pregnant and diabetic - I can get up around 8 times a night for the toilet and wondered if this is right? I am tiring myself out.  I am not in pain when I go for a wee. I have been getting up a lot since I became pregant but my sugars are fine and in range



Oh you poor thing, I'm not pregnant and I thought twice was too much , never mind eight.  Could you have a word with your midwife or dr, just to be on the safe side.  Take care Sheena


----------



## staceyc (Jul 20, 2011)

hi know how you are feeling im 30 weeks and must go about 8 times aswell im am getting so tired from disturbed sleep . ive tried not drinking from 7pm but it doesnt make any difference i am seeing the midife tommow so was going to ask her if its normal dont rember getting up this many times with my last 2 .


----------



## LittlePeanut (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone - I think I will have to go to the docs - hope they dont say its just the norm.  I am only 14 weeks but its been like this for weeks now.  Is it possible to have an infection but it not sting or anything?


----------



## MrsCLH (Jul 21, 2011)

Good idea to get checked out LittlePeanut. I think its possible to have early warning signs of an infection (like going to the loo more oftenm) without actually having any pain or stinging. At least if you get checked out now they'll catch it early which is the best thing to do when you're pregnant.

I wonder if it could be anything to do with the position of the baby? Might be sitting on your bladder!!


----------



## LittlePeanut (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi MrsCLH - I spoke with my diabetic nurse today when I gave her mt blood readings - she said my readings are fine so unless they were high - then there is no reason I should be going more often than a normal pregnant lady.  I have collected a sample bottle from the docs and going to get it checked out just to be on the safe side. She did mention it could just be the baby.


----------



## allisonb (Jul 26, 2011)

I've had four kids......I'm sure it's probably down to the position of the baby.  That and mother nature preparing you for the amount of times you'll have to get up when baby arrives!


----------



## LittlePeanut (Jul 26, 2011)

I had a urine test on friday and it was all clear - the nurse said it will be the position of the baby.  Im glad its not an infectio but it does mean this will probably turn out to the norm for me from now on.


----------

